# Need Good Gaming Keyboard under 2k



## macho84 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi guys let me know the best gaming keyboard under 2k.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 21, 2011)

if you dont want to buy a mechanical one, and can spend a little more than 2k, then get this :

Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyboard in India Online. Buy now for Rs.2,193 as on 21st September 2011 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com

a couple of people have bought it here on TDF. check the later pages of the 'latest purchase' thread. has got good red backlighting, anti-ghosting tech, etc.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 21, 2011)

Extend ur budget by 0.2k and get Razer Cyclosa Bundle.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 21, 2011)

Under 2k only this: Flipkart.com: Steel Series Keyboard Merc Black: Keyboard

*For 2.2k: *
*Razer Arctosa*
[+VE: Turn Win-key off; -ve: No backlit]

*Microsoft Sidewinder x4*
[+ve: Macro keys, anti-ghosting, backlit]

*For 2.4k:* Ttesports Challenger Gaming Keyboard
[+ve: Great looks]

IMO, increase your budget by 1.5k and get Logitech G110 for 3.5k... Its the best buy under 4k. It also has backlit, macro keys, can turn win-key off. A -ve point is that backlit is available in Red-Blue spectrum only, but does that really mater?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 21, 2011)

+1 for Siderwinder X4.


----------



## macho84 (Sep 22, 2011)

I need backlight i felt its a must for night . Not especially for gaming but would be nice to have. But tell me is that any way i can quick turn the light off. As i used to schedule downloads all nights dont want to blow all the time.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 22, 2011)

The backlighting can be turned off in X4.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2011)

macho84 said:


> I need backlight i felt its a must for night . Not especially for gaming but would be nice to have. But tell me is that any way i can quick turn the light off. As i used to schedule downloads all nights dont want to blow all the time.



then you have only one choice: Microsoft Sidewinder x4


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 22, 2011)

X4 is the best you can buy at this price.
Pros:
1. Backlit keys.
2. Macros.
3. Anti-Ghosting.
4. Looks sexy.
5. Low travel keys (might be a con for some).
6. Solid Build quality.
7. Total VFM.
Cons:
None that I can really think of.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 22, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Under 2k only this: Flipkart.com: Steel Series Keyboard Merc Black: Keyboard
> 
> *For 2.2k: *
> *Razer Arctosa*
> ...



Sidewinder X4 has backlit 

These two keyboard from thermal-take looks just awesome.
Tt eSPORTS
Tt eSPORTS

Check this review Thermaltake Challenger Pro Keyboard
Thermaltake Tt eSPORTS Challenger Pro Gaming Keyboard Review-Hi Tech Legion-Thermaltake Tt eSPORTS Challenger Pro Gaming Keyboard Review
*www.elite*******s.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1764&Itemid=27
Tt eSPORTS Challenger Pro Review - Introduction



> For 2.4k: Ttesports Challenger Gaming Keyboard
> [+ve: Great looks; -ve:Not VFM]



*@Nipun*-Can you say where you got the price??I want to buy this keyboard. Best looking gaming keyboard ever seen


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

i don't think its avilable in india btw here r the amzon listings
Amazon.com: New Thermaltake Challenger Pro Keyboard Integrated Backlighting Wired Black Retail Usb: Computers & Accessories
Amazon.com: Thermaltake, Pro Gaming Keyboard (Catalog Category: Input Devices / Keyboards): Computers & Accessories
Amazon.com: New Thermaltake Tt Esports Challenger Gaming Keyboard 6 Programmable Keys 32kb On-Board Memory: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Sidewinder X4 has backlit


Sorry, will edit it. 



> *@Nipun*-Can you say where you got the price??I want to buy this keyboard. Best looking gaming keyboard ever seen



Flipkart.com: Ttesports Challenger Gaming Keyboard: Keyboard

Challenger pro:
Flipkart.com: Ttesports Challenger Pro Gaming Keyboard: Keyboard


Looking at these keyboards, I guess G110 is not the best


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

nice find nipun  just ordered X4 at BTP on 20th after HS18 order was cancelled

Saw all the three challenger keyboards to sum up
1.Challenger-No Backlit,32KB Memory,Fixed cable, no additional macro keys,no usb, no removable keycaps
2.Challenger Pro-Red backlit,64Kb Memory,2 Usb ports,Detachable Cable,Additional macro keys,8 additional removable keycaps, 

3Challenger Ultimate-All features of Pro+RGb backlit,Audio Jacks


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2011)

Microsoft Sidewinder x4


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 22, 2011)

@mithun : you can find solace in the price you paid for X4. you would've to shell out more than 1k for a backlit challenger 

@nipun : nice find indeed !


----------



## arko1983 (Sep 22, 2011)

does the tt keyboard have any warranty coverage in india.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

arko1983 said:


> does the tt keyboard have any warranty coverage in india.


2 years, I guess. Not sure...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link @Nipun


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

beware guys warranty is not mentioned about those products in flipcart(they mention it in every product) make sure it carries before purchase


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> beware guys warranty is not mentioned about those products in letsbuy(they mention it in every product) make sure it carries before purchase


Its available in letsbuy? 

online reviews said it has 2 years warranty... but those were not Indian reviews.. 

Flipkart has also not mentioned warranty, but I have mailed them asking about the same.. Lets see what they reply..


----------



## arko1983 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Its available in letsbuy?
> 
> online reviews said it has 2 years warranty... but those were not Indian reviews..
> 
> Flipkart has also not mentioned warranty, but I have mailed them asking about the same.. Lets see what they reply..



plz keep us updated.these keyboard looks gr8.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Its available in letsbuy?
> 
> online reviews said it has 2 years warranty... but those were not Indian reviews..
> 
> Flipkart has also not mentioned warranty, but I have mailed them asking about the same.. Lets see what they reply..



that was typo yaar i meant flipcart anyways edited


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

Response from flipkart:



> Dear Customer,
> 
> Greetings from Flipkart!
> 
> ...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

well nipun i did call them & after 2-3 transfers the cc guy told that he will get back within 36hrs with the details of warranty policy  also it will take them 10-14 days to ship the product if ordered


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

^^On site its written 19-21 days to ship!  

Received another mail:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Greetings from Flipkart!
> 
> ...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

Nipun said:


> ^^On site its written 19-21 days to ship!



they meant that they can  dispatch it after 10-14 days not before that


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> they meant that they can  dispatch it after 10-14 days not before that


Oh.. sorry 

But thats not the point, the point is about warranty...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Oh.. sorry
> 
> But thats not the point, the point is about warranty...



the guys in Flipcart doesn't even know about it at present my call was transferred to 3 persons


----------



## arko1983 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Quote:
> Dear Customer,
> 
> Greetings from Flipkart!
> ...



i think imported means no warranty.they r just getting it from outside india.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

^^I also think the same, but let them confirm first as they said that they will contact me and mitun in1-2 days..


----------



## macho84 (Sep 26, 2011)

Guys thanks for all your effort. I am impressed with logitech and going to get G110. I will post pics once received. Thank you for all your valuable suggestions. Great time with you guys.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 14, 2011)

*Sorry for bumping an old thread, wanted to share some info.*



mithun_mrg said:


> beware guys warranty is not mentioned about those products in flipcart(they mention it in every product) make sure it carries before purchase





arko1983 said:


> i think imported means no warranty.they r just getting it from outside india.





arko1983 said:


> does the tt keyboard have any warranty coverage in india.




FlipKart has edited the page a few days ago and the page states keyboard carries 2 years warranty. Flipkart.com: Ttesports Challenger Ultimate Gaming Keyboard: Keyboard


----------



## Tenida (Oct 14, 2011)

Nipun said:


> *Sorry for bumping an old thread, wanted to share some info.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great news man


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info Nipun


----------

